# QL2 4RCR Wolseley Barracks London



## Hog (2 Aug 2011)

Good-day,  way back in 1995 I completed QL2 basic infantry training which was actually completed at Wolseley Barracks (4RCR) in London Ontario. During this course we did training at Cedar Springs, Petawawa and down in the US at Fort Custer.

I was wondering if the QL2 course was still held in the city of London or if it was transferred elsewhere?

Thankyou.


----------



## Hog (13 Nov 2011)

Lltsa reads, no leads.

OK.


----------



## McG (13 Nov 2011)

Hog said:
			
		

> I was wondering if the QL2 course was still held in the city of London or if it was transferred elsewhere?


Reg or Res Force?  As you say you are asking of the fourth Bn, I will assume Res Force.  BMQ (as it is now called) can be run locally by a reserve unit or at the Fmn level by the CBG.  In either case, you could find this course in London ON.


----------



## Hog (14 Nov 2011)

As per my 1st post, I was referring to 4RCR.  Thanks for responding, I appreciate it.


----------

